# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  █ تـقـديـم الـلـقــاء █ البرآزيل Vs اسبانيا █ نهائى كاس القارات 2013 █

## امام اباتي

*







آهـلا وسـهـلا بـجـمـيـع أعضاء وزوار مـنـبر مريخاب أون لاين 




اخواني وأخواتي متابعين بطولة كأس الأمم للقارآت 2013 في البرآزيل .. يسرنا
أن نقدم لكم هذا التقديم لي نهائى كاس القارات والذي سيجمع المتخب البرازيلي 
المضيف بـ متخب اسبانيا بطل العالم واوروبا في مواجهة منتظرة وتعد بالكثير .


نتمنى ان يكون التقديم على مستوى الطموحات ويليق بهذا النهائى الكبيرة والمنتظر .


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*


|| الفريقين | البرازيل Vs اسبانيا ||
|| المناسبة | الدور النهائى من كاس القارات 2013 ||
|| تاريخ اللقاء | الاحد | 30 | يونيو | 2013 م ||
|| موعد اللقاء | 1:00 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة | 22:00 بتوقيت غرينيتش ||
 || حكم اللقاء | بيورن كويبرس||
 ‏|| ملعب اللقاء | إستاد مآركانا ||
|| القناة الناقلة | الجزيرة الرياضية ||
|| معلق اللقاء | يوسف سيف - علي محمد علي - حفيظ درآجي  ||


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*~●¦|[ قراءة للمباراة ]|¦●~ 





يحتضن ملعب ماراكانا الاسطوري في ريو دي جانيرو مسك ختام كأس القارات 2013 لكرة القدم بين البرازيل المضيفة واسبانيا بطلة العالم اليوم (الاحد).

لاعبون سحروا عالم المستديرة في الاعوام الاخيرة على غرار البرازيليين نيمار واوسكار ودافيد لويز وتياغو سيلفا والاسبانيين  تشافي واندريس اينييستا وايكر كاسياس وسيرخيو راموس سيتواجهون على لقب  الكأس القارية التي درجت العادة مؤخرا ان تقام في الدولة المضيفة لكأس  العالم قبل عام من النهائيات.

البرازيل تسعى للقب رابع لها وثالث على التوالي بعد 2005 و2009، فيما تريد اسبانيا ان تكمل خزانتها من الالقاب بعد احرازها ذهبية الالعاب الاولمبية وكأس اوروبا وكأس العالم، وستكون موقعة اليوم المواجهة الاولى بين البرازيل واسبانيا  في بطولة رسمية منذ الدور الاول لمونديال المكسيك 1986 حين خرج المنتخب  الاميركي الجنوبي فائزا 1-صفر، علما بانه لم يخسر امام “لا فوريا روخا” في  بطولة رسمية منذ الدور الاول لمونديال ايطاليا 1934 (1-3)، فيما حقق  انتصارين (6-1 على ملعب ماراكانا في الدور النهائي لمونديال 1950 الذي توجت  به الاوروغواي بفارق نقطة عن البرازيل المضيفة، و2-1 في دور المجموعات من مونديال 1962)، مقابل تعادل (صفر-صفر في الدور الاول من مونديال 1978).

اما المواجهة الاخيرة بين البرازيل واسبانيا  التي اصبحت الصيف الماضي اول منتخب يتوج بثلاثية كأس اوروبا -كأس العالم-  كأس اوروبا والتي تشارك في البطولة للمرة الثانية بعد 2009 حين خرجت من نصف  النهائي على يد الولايات المتحدة، فتعود الى 13 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1999  حين تعادلا وديا صفر – صفر في فيغو، علما بانهما تواجها في مباراتين وديتين  اخريين عامي 1981 (1-صفر للبرازيل في سلفادور) و1990 (3-صفر لاسبانيا في  خيخون).
الأسبان يبحثون عن ضم «ذهب القارات» إلى كأس العالم
 البرازيل تعرضت لانتقادات في الاشهر الاخير  لنتائجها المتواضعة وتراجعها في التصنيف العالمي، ما رفع صيحات الانتقاد في  وحه المدرب الجديد لويز فيليبي سكولاري الذي حل بدلا من مانو مينيزيس،  واعتبر الجوهرة بيليه ان نيمار ورفاقه “ليسوا جيدين بما فيه الكفاية”  لاحراز البطولات الكبرى.

لكن بعد الفوز على اليابان (3-صفر) والمكسيك (2-صفر) وايطاليا (4-2) في  الدور الاول، ثم تخطيه بصعوبة الاوروغواي (2-1) في نصف النهائي، استعاد بطل  العالم خمس مرات رونقه امام جماهيره في ظل الازمة المطالبية التي تعيشها  البلاد وعلى وقع الاحتجاجات الشعبية ضد انفاق الحكومة الكبير لبناء منشات  كأس العالم 2014 ومطالب اجتماعية اخرى.

وقال سكولاري الباحث عن جلب اللقب الاول للبرازيل على ارضها منذ 1989 في المسابقة عينها: “اسبانيا فازت بكل شيء في آخر 5 او 6 سنوات، لكننا سنخوض مباراتنا”.

وعن يوم الراحة الاضافي الذي حصلت عليه البرازيل في نصف النهائي: “لقد خاضوا مبدئياً مباراة اقل منا” ملمحا الى المواجهة السهلة مع تاهيتي في الدور الاول.

واعتبر قائد البرازيل تياغو سيلفا ان اسبانيا “فريق يتمتع بتقنية كبيرة. هم ابطال العالم ومستواهم ثابت. النهائي سيحسم بتفاصيل صغيرة”.

في المقابل، قاد فيسنتي دل بوسكي مدرب اسبانيا  الذي خلف لويس اراغونيس بعد كأس اوروبا 2008، “لا فوريا روخا” بسلاسة الى  نصف النهائي، بعد انتصارات على الاوروغواي (2-1) وتاهيتي (10-صفر) وهو رقم  قياسي، ونيجيريا (3-صفر)، قبل ان يصطدم بالعقبة الايطالية وتأهله بركلات  الترجيح بعد مباراة منهكة لتشافي ورفاقه.

وعن خوض اسبانيا مباراة مرهقة امام ايطاليا، توقع  دل بوسكي: “هذا هو سحب القرعة، لا اريد أي عذر من هذا القبيل”. وسيحصل دل  بوسكي على تشكيلة كاملة، ويأمل اعتماد أسلوب تيكي تاكا الذي يناسبها منذ  2009.

وقال كاسياس حارس مرمى اسبانيا وريال مدريد: “الجميع توقع مواجهة بين البرازيل واسبانيا في النهائي والفريقان يستحقان الوصول الى هنا. مواجهة البرازيل في هذا الملعب الاسطوري سيكون رائعا”.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*







- حسب سجلات الفيفا التقى المنتخبان البرازيلي والاسباني في 8 مباريات 
- فازت البرازيل في 4 مباريات وفازت اسبانيا في 2 مبارتان 
- وتعادل المنتخبان في مبارتان 
- سجل المنتخب البرازيلي 11 هدف بينما سجل المنتخب الاسباني 8 اهداف 

وهذا سجل مباريات المنتخبين كاملا :

التاريخ
المكان
المنتخب
النتيجة
المنتخب
27/05/1934
جنوى
أسبانيا
3 : 1 
البرازيل 


13/07/1950
ريو دي جانيرو
البرازيل
6 : 1 
أسبانيا 


06/06/1962
فينا ديل مارا
البرازيل
2 : 1 
أسبانيا 


07/06/1978
مار دي لبلاتا
البرازيل
0 : 0
أسبانيا 


08/07/1981
سيلفادور
البرازيل
1 : 0
أسبانيا 


01/06/1986
غوادالاخارا
أسبانيا
0 : 1 
البرازيل 


12/09/1990
جيون
أسبانيا
3 : 0 
البرازيل 


13/11/1999
فيغو
أسبانيا
0 : 0
البرازيل

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ملعب اللقاء















*

----------


## امام اباتي

*




 1 - كـ بداية .. نريد منك التكلم عن المباراة سواء من جميع جوانبها أو الجانب الأهم الذي تراه شخصياً ؟

 2 - ماهو ترشيحك للبطل ؟

3- توقعك لـ تشكيلة الفريقين التي سيدخل بها اللقاء !؟

4- اين ترى مكمن الخطوره في الجانبين ؟ وكيف من الممكن ايقافها ! ؟

5 - رايك في معلقي المباراة الثلاثة ؟ ومن ستختار ؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب امام على التقديم الانيق المبدع

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*البرازيل واسبانيا قمة كروية ولكنها قمة القمم 


*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اها 
وين الباقى 
؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ستضيف ملعب ماراكانا الشهير في مدينة ريو دي جانيرو البرازيلية يوم الأحد  المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس القارات 2013 لكرة القدم بين منتخبي البرازيل  واسبانيا.


اللقاء يمثل قمة الكرة العالمية بين  البرازيل الساعية إلى اللقب الرابع في كأس القارات والثالث على التوالي بعد  2005 و2009، والفريق المتوج بكأس العالم 2010 وبطولتي أوروبا 2008 و2012  وذهبية الأولمبياد.





وينتظر عشاق كرة القدم المواجهه بين نخبة من أفضل  لاعبي العالم في الاعوام الاخيرة على غرار نجوم البرازيل نيمار وأوسكار  ودافيد لويز وتياغو سيلفا، ونجوم اسبانيا تشافي واندريس اينييستا وسيرخيو  راموس.

وسيكون نهائي كأس القارات المواجهة الاولى بين  البرازيل واسبانيا في بطولة رسمية منذ الدور الاول لنهائيات كأس العالم في  المكسيك 1986 حين خرج المنتخب البرازيلي فائزا بهدف دون مقابل.
منتخب البرازيل، بطل العالم خمس مرات، تعرض لانتقادات في الاشهر الأخير لنتائجه المتواضعة وتراجعه في التصنيف العالمي.
وأدى ذلك إلى تصاعد الانتقادات الموجهة للمدرب  لويز فيليبي سكولاري.
منمتخب اسبانية يسعى لرابع بطولة كبرى على التوالي


لكن بعد الفوز على اليابان والمكسيك وإيطاليا في  الدور الأول، ثم تخطي الأوروغواي استعاد منتخب البرازيل رونقه أمام جماهيره  في ظل أزمة الاحتجاجات الشعبية ضد انفاق الحكومة الكبير لبناء منشات كأس  العالم 2014 ومطالب اجتماعية اخرى.
وقال سكولاري إن فريقه يلعب للتويج باللقب أمام  فريق فاز بكل شيء في آخر 6 سنوات. وعن يوم الراحة الاضافي الذي حصلت عليه  البرازيل في نصف النهائي: "لقد خاضوا مبدئيا مباراة اقل منا" ملمحا الى  المواجهة السهلة مع تاهيتي في الدور الاول.
واعتبر قائد البرازيل تياغو سيلفا ان اسبانيا  "فريق يتمتع بإمكانات كبيرة، وهم ابطال العالم ومستواهم ثابت. النهائي  سيحسم بتفاصيل صغيرة".
في المقابل, قاد فيسنتي دل بوسكي مدرب اسبانيا  فريق  بسهولة إلى نصف النهائي، بعد انتصارات على الأوروغواي وتاهيتي  ونيجيريا، قبل أن يصطدم
بالعقبة الايطالية وتأهله بركلات الترجيح بعد مباراة منهكة لتشافي ورفاقه.                      
ورفض دل بوسكي التعلل بالإرهاق من مباراة إيطاليا مؤكدا أن فريقه مكتمل الصفوف.
وقال كاسياس حارس مرمى اسبانيا وريال مدريد:  "الجميع توقع مواجهة بين البرازيل واسبانيا في النهائي والفريقان يستحقان  الوصول الى هنا.  اللعب أمام البرازيل في هذا الملعب الاسطوري سيكون  رائعا".


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مدرب البرازيل: أسعى لاستغلال عيوب إسبانيا في نهائي كأس القارات




اعترف مدرب المنتخب البرازيلي، لويس فيليبي سكولاري، بأن  منتخب إسبانيا لديه بعض المميزات في مباراة، الأحد، التي تجمع الفريقين في  نهائي كأس القارات، لكن أكد أن البرازيل بإمكانه التفوق على تلك المميزات.

وقال« سكولاري»، في مؤتمر صحفي، السبت، عشية لقاء فريقه مع  إسبانيا: «المنتخب الإسباني رائع، لكن لديه عيوبه مثل باقي المنتخبات،  وسنسعى لاستغلالها، كي نتغلب عليهم يجب أن نمتلك القوة والروح، إضافة لدعم  المشجعين في ملعب ماراكانا التاريخي بريو دي جانيرو».

وتابع: «إذا حققنا الفوز، فسنبعث برسالة مفادها أننا نسير في  الطريق نحو المنافسة وبقوة على مونديال 2014 بالتساوي مع سبعة أو ثمانية  منتخبات، وحتى لو خسرنا فنرسل نفس المضمون وهو أننا ضمن الأفضل في  المونديال القادم».

يشار إلى أن البرازيل فازت بكأس العالم 5 مرات من قبل، وبلقب  كأس القارات 3 مرات، مقابل لقب العالم مرة واحدة لإسبانيا، بطلة أوروبا، في  2010 بجنوب أفريقيا.
















*

----------


## احمر مكة

*سيدفع سكولاري اليوم بتشكيل مكون من 
خوليو سيزار فى حراسة المرمى، ودانيال ألفيس وتياجو  سيلفا ودافيد لويز ومارسيلو فى الدفاع، وفى الوسط باولينيو ولويس جوستافو  وهالك وأوسكار، ونيمار وفريد فى الهجوم

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*دل بوسكي يعلن عن تشكيل منتخب أسبانيا امام السامبا التشكيل الأساسي بكل من أزبيليكويتا وراموس وراؤول ألبيول ومونريال في  الدفاع، وخافي مارتينيز وسانتي كازورلا وخوان ماتا وديفيد سيلفا في الوسط،  ديفيد بيا وفرناندو توريس في الهجوم   

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فوووووووق
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحبيب امام لم اعلم انك فتحت بوست لتقديم النهائي 
فتم دمج البوستين حسب الاقدميه الزمنيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في انتظار المتعة الكروية
وبالتوفيق لملوك العالم واوروبا



*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووورين شبااااااب على المجهووووود الكبير 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اول اهداف النهائي للبرازيل بقدم فريد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف فريد في الدقيقة الثالثة من بداية المباراة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسديده قويه من انيستا يحولها سيزار الي ركنيه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسديده قويه من انيستا يحولها سيزار الي ركنيه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مشاء الله يا مهدي شغل نضيف تصوير اول باول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*فريد يهدر انفراد كامل بكاسياس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف البرازيل الاول فريد





*

----------


## احمر مكة

*نيمااااااااااااااااااار وهدف الكاس
في المقص
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انقاذ ديفيد لويز التاريخي



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف نيمار الثاني



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف نيمار الثاني




*

----------


## احمر مكة

*خلاص فريد يقتال احلام كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف فريد الثالث



*

----------


## ود محمد على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

خلاص فريد يقتال احلام كسلاوي




*

----------


## احمر مكة

*راموس يضيع ضربة الجزاء حق الحرام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضربة جزاء ضائعة لاسبانيا من راموس


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف فريد الثالث





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف الساحر نيمار بجودة عالية جدا




*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بيكي حمراء مستحقه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*شكيرا تحضر اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيمار يتسبب في طرد بيكيه 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ربع ساعه ويفصلنا عن زمن انتهاء اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*دل بوسكي بقي يحك في صعلتو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هاردلك يامعلم



*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه لاسبانيا وتضيع زي كل مره
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

دل بوسكي بقي يحك في صعلتو




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## ود محمد على

*والله الليلة اسبانيا جزارين بس ههههههه مالاعبين اى كورة ضرب تقيل
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*مبروووووووووووك للسامبا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة نهائي القارات البرازيل واسبانيا 3 / صفر





*

----------

